# WinRoute konfigurieren?



## Gabi (18. September 2002)

Hi, 

ich hab mir auch mal WinRoute installiert. Nur bei dessen Konfiguration
blick ich einfach nicht durch! 
Ich habe zwei Pc´s mit jeweils Win98 SE drauf. Beide sind mit mit
einer PCI Ethernet NIC Karte verbunden. Das Netzwerk funktioniert soweit super. 
Der Pc mit dem ich hier schreibe, hat natürlich zwei Ethernet Karten.
wobei die IP-Adresse "192.168.33.11" und Gateway "192.168.33.11" für
die Verbindung des zweiten Pc ist.
Die IP-Adresse und Gateway des zweiten Pc sind jeweils
 "192.168.33.10".

Könnt Ihr mir bitte erklären, was man wo in WinRoute einstellen muss?
Bitte! Also ich check das überhaupt nicht!

Für eine Antwort wäre ich sehr dankbar!

Liebe Grüße
Gabi


----------



## Helmut Klein (18. September 2002)

Also zu den IPs erstmal:

Der Server braucht keinen Gateway eingetragen zu haben, er braucht lediglich eine IP, z.B. 192.168.0.1

Der Client braucht dann bei Gateway die IP: 192.168.0.1 und seine eigene IP sollte 192.168.0.2-255 sein.

Subnetmask beide: 255.255.255.0

Nun zu winroute, du sagtest du hast 2 Netzwerkkarten, dann hast du wohl auch DSL, bei mir ging Winroute nie mit DSL und ich benutze deshalb wingate oder ICS von win2k. wenn du nur 2 PCs hast ( 1server 1client) dann wäre Wingate keien schlechte idee, denn wenn man nur 2 PCs hat, dann kann man das Programm frei benutzen, ansonsten ist es nur shareware und man muss eine lizenz erwerben, bei winroute MUSS man eine Lizenz erwerben.
Wingate

Wingate auf dem Server als Server installieren udn auf dem Client als Client.

Socke


----------



## Gabi (18. September 2002)

Hallo Socke,
zuerst mal vielen Dank für Deine Antwort!  

Ich habe jetzt WinRoute deinstaliert und 
das WinGate auf beiden Pc´s installiert.
Nur wenn ich jetzt den Browser am zweiten Pc
starte, steht ganz unten links im Browser:
"Verbindung mit Site 127.0.0.1 herstellen" und
dann geht ein Fenster auf in dem steht: "Es wurden
keine WinGate-Server gefunden. Vergewissern Sie sich,
daß Ihr WinGate-Server läuft." Aber der läuft.
Das grüne Lichtchen ist an.

Hab ich da was falsch gemacht?

Gruß Gabi


----------



## Helmut Klein (18. September 2002)

Das "Verbindung mit Site 127.0.0.1..." könnte daran liegen dass du evt. in deinem Browser eingestellt hast, dass er die IP 127.0.0.1 als Proxy Server nehmen soll(nachsehen unter Extras > internetoptionen > Verbindung, unten bei LAn-Einstellungen > Einstellungen > kein Haken bei Proxy Server für LAN verwenden. bei dem IE).

Wegen Wingate: Hast du eine Firewall? Funktioniert sons alles im Netzwerk? ( Zugriff auf anderen PC etc. )
Hast du Bei der Installation bei dem Server "wingate 2 user Licence, free of charge" gewählt?


Bei dem Client, also dem 2ten PC klicke 2mal auf das Wingate ICON unten rechts und dort muss es ein Register namens "server" o.ä. geben, dort kann man Server hinzufügen. Trage dort die IP des 1. PCs ein.

Bei dem Server: klick 1mal auf das Wingate Icon und "enable wingate engine", versuche dann noch 1 mal zu verbinden.

Socke


----------



## Gabi (18. September 2002)

Hi,

also bei den Proxy Einstellungen am zweiten Rechner
ist nichts angeklickt.

  >Wegen Wingate: Hast du eine Firewall? Funktioniert sons alles im
  >Netzwerk? ( Zugriff auf anderen PC etc. ) 

Firewall hab ich keine und sonst funktioniert alles im Netzwerk.

  >Hast du Bei der Installation bei dem Server "wingate 2 user    
  >Licence, free of charge" gewählt?

Welche WinGate Version benutzt Du? Die, die ich mir geholt habe
ist die 4.4.2 und da gibts diese Option nicht oder nicht mehr.

Grüße
Gabi


----------



## Helmut Klein (19. September 2002)

Während der Installation frägt er dich normal welche Version von Wingae du installieren möchstest, die profi, home, lite..

Da sollte man Lite wählen.

Wieso das jetzt nicht klappt weiß ich auch nich weiter


----------

